# Spam von Eddy und Onno Pink Lounge erhalten



## dikuss (12 Januar 2009)

Hallo, Heute zwei Spams erhalten.
Eddy Pink Movie lounge mit dem Satz deine Bestellung war erfolgreich hier deine Zugangsdaten.
und das gleiche von
OnnoPink Movie lounge mit dem satz deine Bestellung war erfolgreich hier deine Zugangsdaten.

Was ist das????


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Spam von Eddy und Onno Pink Lounge erhalten*



dikuss schrieb:


> Was ist das????


Hast es ja schon richtig einsortiert: Spam, der versucht auf irgendwelche 
dubiosen Seiten zu locken mit sicherlich höchst zweifelhaften Absichten 

ab in die Tonne!


----------



## wahlhesse (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Spam von Eddy und Onno Pink Lounge erhalten*

h**p://www.pinkmovielounge.com
Absolut kein Impressum, keine Anbieterinformation, kein Jugendschutz, nix.
Aber die Kontodaten wollen sie haben. Immerhin kann man jederzeit das Abo kündigen. Aber mal im Ernst, anonymen Gesellen sollte man besser nicht seine Daten aushändigen. Und ob es bei der Anmeldung ein Opt-In gibt?!

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Spam von Eddy und Onno Pink Lounge erhalten*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> h**p://www.pinkmovielounge.com
> Absolut kein Impressum, keine Anbieterinformation, kein Jugendschutz,


und anonym registriert. 


> Domain name: pinkmovielounge.com
> Registrant Contact:
> WhoisGuard



Selbst die Tonne ist noch zu schade dafür. Ab in die Kloake!


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Spam von Eddy und Onno Pink Lounge erhalten*

Hallo 

ich habe gerade wieder mal meine Emails nach geschaut und da bin ich auch auf zwei emails gestossen einmal mit dem absender [email protected] und happyload rechnungstelle.
beide verlange meine zugansdaten obwohl ich diese anbieter nicht kennen...aber durchs googlen bin ich hier auf die seite gekommen...

danke das ihr mich gerettet habt vor einem [.....] =D

lieben gruss sarah


----------



## wahlhesse (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Spam von Eddy und Onno Pink Lounge erhalten*

Das sind zwar zwei unterschiedliche "Anbieter", aber die Vorgehensweise ist identisch . Spam bleibt Spam, auch wenn es als Zugangsinfo oder Rechnung verpackt ist.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Spam von Eddy und Onno Pink Lounge erhalten*

Hilfe habe die gleiche Nachricht bekommen mit dem Unterschied, dass sie anscheinend meine Kontodaten von irgendwoher haben!!!

In der Mail steht, dass das Geld von meinem Konto abgebucht werden soll, dabei habe ich noch nie was von dieser Seite gehört, geschweige denn mal besucht oder angemeldet...
Was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Spam von Eddy und Onno Pink Lounge erhalten*

hallo!
ich erhalte seit ca 2 monaten täglich spam von pinkmovie lounge. was tun? habe versucht, auf eines der mails zu antworten, kommt aber nicht an! wird wieder zurückgeschickt. außerdem habe ich ein problem mit happyload.com: habe plötzlich rechnungen und später mahnungen dieser seite bekommen. habe leider den fehler gemacht, nach einigen dieser mails die besagte internetseite zu öffnen. womit muss ich nun rechnen???
bitte dringend um hilfe! lg, tesa


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Spam von Eddy und Onno Pink Lounge erhalten*

Alle benötigten Informationen stehen ganz oben auf dieser Seite in den Links.

Sollte widerrechtlich von einem Konto Geld abgebucht werden, kann man seine Bank das zurückbuchen lassen. Die Gebühr dafür zahlt derjenige, der abgebucht hat.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Spam von Eddy und Onno Pink Lounge erhalten*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> womit muss ich nun rechnen???



sowas in der Art 
Stories zum Schmunzeln -Antispam e.V.


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Spam von Eddy und Onno Pink Lounge erhalten*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> außerdem habe ich ein problem mit happyload.com: habe plötzlich rechnungen und später mahnungen dieser seite bekommen.


Happyload.com? Die Kindergartenbande?
Ist halt Vor-Karnevalszeit!


----------

